# Cannondale CAAD10 in Cincinnati?



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Although I live in Tokyo, I'm currently in Cincinnati for a week. I'd really like to purchase a CAAD10-1 Dura-ace, size 54, matte black and if possible upgrade to SiSL 175mm full size cranks while I am here and ship the bike back to Japan. I'll be leaving the area October 31st. Does anyone have any recommendations or good connections in the area that they could share?


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

Dealer Locator

call the locals dealers , i do not have any info, but i was on the same situation. You might be able to find what you are looking for but you will have to make a decision based on what is available.
I hope you get lucky !


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

btw isnt shimano cheaper in japan?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

loskaos said:


> btw isnt shimano cheaper in japan?


Generally speaking yes... it's one of the few things that is sometimes cheaper in Japan. But, when it comes to full bikes there is no comparison. The USA is significantly cheaper.

Also, thank you for the link above!


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

The only problem i can see, is that not alot of dealers stock the high end spec. bikes.....when i bought my CAAD last spring (in Chicago) they had alot of 10-4 (rival) and 10-5 (105) bikes in stock, however they do not stock any 10-3 (ultegra) or 10-1 (dura ace). But if they dont have it, they may be able to get it from Cannondale before the 31st.

Good luck in your search, you will love the CAAD!


----------

